# Please help! Pregnant Mare? (First time)



## DoraTheMiniWarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, let me explain my situation. I recently adopted a 34" 9yr mini mare from a rescue about 4 months ( right after Christmas). I have been working with her....ground manners, voice commands, lounging, jumping, and plan to start ground driving once I've got the tack. We showed in our first 4h show 2 weeks ago. Did pretty good! 3 3rds and a fourth.

Anyway, so the lady from the rescue went to the show to watch Dora's progress. While there, she had decided to mention that there is a possibility that Dora could be pregnant. She does not know much about her history. She was told she was kept in a large paddock with lots of other minis (including stallions) for about 6 months before Dora arrived at the rescue on May 4 2012.

Let me just say now, that I have 0 experience with horse pregnancy ( I am educating myself slowly) and this is my first mini I have ever had. I'm a hunter/jumper not a breeder, so this is totally new to me.

Now, that I have been told of the possibility of her being in foal, I have noticed that she does have strange looking "fat pockets" that protrude slightly out at her sides towards her rear. They also feel a bit firm. This is what confuses me, if she was pregnant, i would assume that at the latest, she would foal any time now, but she doest seem THAT pregnant. Her udders appear normal, no bagging or swollenness that I can see. (Again, not really sure what to look for)

But... When I sit and feel her sides, I can feel movement separate from her breathing, it feels like shifting. Also sometimes it feels lumpy and will move. I have actually had a few friends feel her sides as well and can feel the strange movement too. I have also read that mini mares in their first pregnancy can have a longer term than normal. ( again, I don't know Dora's history, so I don't know if she's foaled before)

I do not know what else to look for. At this point, I would like to get some kind of input as to what I should do. Until more signs point towards Dora actaully being in foal, I would rather not have the vet out. So, any and all advice, info, tips, etc would be extremely appreciated




oh and, I can provide pictures tonight when I get home, but don't know exactly what to take photos of.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the "Nutty Nursery"! First off I would like to say kudos to you for rescuing this precious mini!! she sounds like a real sweety! We will need side pictures, pictures from behind, udder pictures and as the aunties call it her "hooha" pictures. Just gently pull her tail to the side to take a picture of that part. If you pull her tail straight up, she will tighten up and we won't get the real "look" of it. Please take all these pictures at her level. The Aunties will let you know if I missed any! Pictures will tell us a lot about her and if she is pregnant!

It is possible that she did not take until right before they took her out of her current situation, so that may put her at only 6 months or so and if she is a maiden she wouldn't really be bagging up to much, but you could feel movement of the foal. So exciting to have you here! And you have come to the right place, everyone here is so knowledgeable and helpful!! Feel free to ask any questions!!

Oh and at this point and time I do not see any need to have the vet out, they usually won't palpate them because of the small size of minis. I would just look at clues of her being pregnant and then act accordingly!

Again, Welcome!! And I must say if your mini is pregnant get ready to fall in love with this baby!! They are the cutest thing you have ever seen!!!

Oops, just did the math on the time period of when she would have been exposed and how far along she would be if she lptook at the very last possible time and that would put her at 11 months... So hmmmm. We will just have to see pictures!! Lol!

Mindy


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi and Welcome



to the Nutty Nursery and to the wonderful world of minis, look out cos they are like potato chips (you can never have just 1)





So am I right in thinking that Dora was removed from the stallion in May 2012? If so and she IS preggo then she will be due very soon.

The pics we need are as Mindy described, all down at her level so get on your knees





1) Full body profile shot (make sure you are straight on and not at an angle)

2) Shot from behind (so we can see how wide her tummy is)

3) udder shot (from under her tummy and from in between her back legs)

4) Hooha shot (move her tail to the side)

Is she in a stall at night or outside and how far from the house is she? Can we know where abouts in the world you are and what your name is?

Looking forward to seeing her





Renee

Italy


----------



## DoraTheMiniWarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you both. I will get pictures later today ( on iPhone right now). That's why I'm coimg here for answers, because she doesn't seem like she is 11 months pregnant. And I don't really know exactly what to look for, so it could just be my imagination that I am seeing and feeling things!

She is stalled at night. She lives with my 18yr 15hh tenn walker (she's the boss!). They live out in a small paddock, too small for grass and the paddock encloses completely around the barn. So during the day, we lock the stalls shut and use the barn isle as a tunnel run in shed type thing so they have the ability to roam in and out. The barn is right on the side of the house, about 75 feet away and the paddock comes as close as about 8 feet. I'm in New Jersey. Pics coming soon....

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## DoraTheMiniWarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok here goes the pictures! Please let me know if i need to retake anything. Today, there seems to be more "mass" protruding from her right sideverses the left. And when I went to feel for movement, she wasnt too happy with me touching her sides. Thanks, Melissa


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 24, 2013)

Melissa,

You have found a great group of "aunties" here to help you. I have been waiting on my mare a long time and they are so knowledgeable and supportive you are in great hands.

I am going threw this my first time too so I am no expert but that wooha picture looks suspicious to me, looks really long and relaxed.

The experts will let you know more.

Welcome

Jennifer

Illinois

She sure is a cutie!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 24, 2013)

Well Melissa, she certainly is a cutie! You have taken all the right photos for the ''Aunties"" to poke and prod. I think he looks like she could be pregnant but then I'm still learning myself so don''t hold me to it lol

Welcome to the nursery!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see the pictures so we can really assess.

If you hadn't said 11 months -- then I'd say she's probably pregnant since she looks pretty lop-sided, and that hooha also looks relaxed. If she is a maiden, then all of it would fit into place -- because the maidens hold their babies up high and often don't get the dropped bellies that brodmares do. Not much udder to speak of, but if she's maiden that's also pretty normal!

So can't wait for the pictures!

Welcome to our Nutty Nursery, and we are here to answer ANY questions you may have -- nothing too silly to ask! The pictures will really help us see what "signs" might be showing themselves!

WELCOME again!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Melissa those pics are just perfect





Obviously we cannot say for 100% either way if she is or isn't preggo from just one set of pics but if I was to make a guess I would say no. The best thing to do is take exactly the same shots in about 4 days so we can compare them. If she is preggo she would be due very soon so we should see changes. Lets see what the other Aunties think.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Melissa and welcome to the Nutty Nursery! Very pretty girl you have there too - and from the look of the pictures she could be pregnant. That said, looking at her udder it is possible that she has had a foal/foals before - the side 'flaps' look a little more 'flappy' (!!) than with an udder of a maiden mare.

Also, she does look a little overweight (I love the well covered ones - you should see mine LOL!!) and this, if she has foaled before, could give her that 'in foal' tummy look. However in the two pictures taken from the rear, she does look as though her tummy is a bit lopsided. All in all I would have to say that she does look pregnant, but the one thing that bothers me is that date of May 4th, which means that she is approx 10 days from a year's pregnancy. Quite a few mares do carry to around the year, but mostly they will have more of a udder by that time.

Could you take us some more udder pictures over the weekend - it might show any increase in size that would not necessarily show if you tke pictures every day!

Will be interested to see what the other 'Aunties' here have to say? But you have come to the right place and we will try to solve this little mystery for you and if she is in foal we will help you get this little baby safely born and into your life.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

I think we'll know more when we see a second set of pictures in a couple of days! As you said Renee, we'll be able to see any changes that are occuring. I just love it when we think two different things -- but maidens can be so confusing!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Are we going to bet on this little girl too? No one won the last box of chocolates


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

You know it! I WANT THOSE CHOCOLATES!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

The bet is on!


----------



## DoraTheMiniWarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone that replied back!!! I am extremely happy and relieved to be part of this forum. everyone is so nice and considerate and patient about my newness to the mini world and babys! lol. I will do another round of pictures over the weekend. I am really looking forward to if Dora foals



and in the mean time, I will post if anything unusual or out of the ordinary occurs. If she turns out to not be in foal, than we get to start working on ground driving! Yay

Again, I really really appreciate every's input

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 24, 2013)

The Aunties are the BEST! I rescued a mare in foal and they helped me through all the way to having the foal safely on the ground (once I found them) and now are helping in the exciting first days of life. You have come to the right place. These ladies are the BEST!


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

Another newbie chiming in here. I got a mare from an auction of seized horses (170+ of them!) that were run in a herd. We weren't sure Katya was pregnant until I took her to a vet for an ultrasound and saw baby ribs! Don't know when she's due. Loving the whole process, thanks to the knowledge of the angel aunties, and HATING the waiting! Just be patient, take pictures, and love your lovely lady.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

You are all so kind - us 'oldies' on here just want to help you successfully get those precious little babies safely on the ground, and to try to keep you amused with our trivia as you struggle through the (often) long wait for the little ones to appear.

So thank YOU for putting up with our sometimes (often!) nutty ways!






Sorry Renee, at the moment I'm sitting on the fence - will wait for the next set pf pictures!

Off now to do my chips - have a good day everyone (or night as the case may be!)


----------



## cilla (Apr 25, 2013)

Another new comer here. You sure are in the right place. I have learned so much on here and everyone is so helpful. Best of luck with your mare. Welcome to a lot of watching and waiting..


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

o.k so we are really helping this new young lady, I say no, Diane says yes and you say not sure






Melissa you must think we are VERY helpful



Don't worry, just post the same pics on Sunday and we will try again.



In the meantime she sure is cute.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 25, 2013)

Ohhh! She is sooo cute! I'm in love with silver bays!!! IMO Im going with no, only because of the due date and no bag. It looks like she has foaled before, so I would think that if she was that close to her due date, she would at least has a little more bag. But I could be totally wrong! New pictures this weekend I think would be very helpful!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi! I just LOVE you mare!! She is so beautiful!!! If she is in foal I can't wait to see that little baby! But if not she is going to make a beautiful driving horse! : D


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi- I just saw this and welcome to the Nutty Nursery. I am also waiting for a maiden to foal; she was last bred the END of May 2012. You can see photos of her progression, which I understand is pretty typical for a maiden, on my thread on here (On Target Miniatures) at http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=132281

Photos are toward the end... LOL there is a lot of chat, but it is very important chat!!! She does not look especially pregnant, but has bagged up and I finally got milk a couple of days ago. She is on Mare Stare and wearing a foaling alarm and keeping a lot of us up all night.


----------



## DoraTheMiniWarrior (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello guys! Just wanted to say that I have been noticing that Dora has been laying flat out taking frequent naps in the paddock (it could just be the warmer weather) but multiple times a day. She also seems to lose interest in eating her hay and usually when she sees food, it's gone before you know it! Lol.

Targets mom~thank you for sharing the info, as soon as I get the chance, I will check out your thread and see how your cute minis are progressing.

I do also have a question. I read somewhere that you shouldn't palpate or ultra sound mini mares. Why is that? I contacted my vet, who doesn't have much experience with minis and he said he can come out and ultra sound her. Just wanted to know if that is anyway harmful to the mini or (possible) foal.

You guys are the best!

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry cant help with that question, but I do believe that vets need mini type equipment to do the process safely??

I'm sure someone else will have the answer for you.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

I have no problem with US minis but only with an experienced vet. My vet is a lady with small hands, I don't think I would want a man going in


----------



## DoraTheMiniWarrior (Apr 25, 2013)

So, then I am probably not going to go with palpating (male vet, big hands) nor internal ultra sound bc I don't think my vet would have the correct size equipment. How well does external ultra sound work? Anything else I could do to get an accurate answer?


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

hi and welcome to the nutty nursery from Australia



(sorry I'm a bit late to the party lol)

your little mare is absoloutly gorgeous! and if she ins't pregnant she should make a lovely driving horse....

hmm I'm on the fence with your girl also, how much feed is she getting? makes it so hard when you are not sure of what she could be doing... I have a mini mare who we thought was pregnant I had had her nearly 12 months and we thought she could have been pregnant but she wasn't she sure was getting fat LOL (because I was feeding her as if she was pregnant lol)

another way you could tell (how we found out) is a wee foal test kit... they work quite well and are pretty cheap,

an external ultrasound should I think give you some idea though would not 100% confirm anything...

can't wait for the next set of pics I would think if she was pregnant you would start to see some pretty big changes very soon...


----------



## countrymini (Apr 25, 2013)

Just having a look at her udder again and it looks exactly like my maiden mare's before she got pregnant. So is possible she is a maiden but you would expect some sort of change if she was this far along. So she might just be a lovely fatty


----------



## DoraTheMiniWarrior (Apr 25, 2013)

She does not get a whole lot of grain. She is on purina strategy and gets 1/8 of a 3 quart scoop twice a day ( looks like about 1 average sized handful). I just ordered a weefoal test which should be here by early next week. So if things still look on the fence after another round of pics than I will have the test that may point me towards a clearer direction.

And.....I have a new bit of info that makes me ponder...... At the rescue that Dora came from, there is a mini gelding who arrived as a stallion and was then gelded there. The lady who owns the rescue can not remember if Dora was there at the same time this other mini was a stallion. She gets so many horses that come in and out for adoption that she can't keep track of who was all there at the same time. I am wondering if there was ever a chance that they may have come in contact with each other. I would like to assume that the lady would know better and realize, but she does seem very scatter brained. If that could possibly be the case, than maybe she could still have a few months to go.... Again, just letting my mind run wild but something to maybe think about?

Thanks for putting up with my babbling! Haha can't wait for input when new pics are up.

Very appreciative, Melissa


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

haha you will find out (if you haven't already) that we babble quite frequently LOL its all part of the fun

hmmm that does sound interesting... so glad you have ordered a wee foal test, they really work well.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 25, 2013)

Big welcome! I have been super busy so I am a tad late on welcoming you.

Is this Dora from Forgotten Angels??? I think I recognize her! I speak with Lisa and Darlene regularly and right now I am working on a rescue mission in NJ. Bit of a drive for me from Boston, but lots of minis at one farm need help ASAP.

She is VERY lovely by the way, so happy you joined us!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

I am glad you have ordered a WeeFoal test. I doubt if she was covered in the rescue centre, they have way too many animals as it is.

Time will tell in the meantime babbling keeps us company


----------



## DoraTheMiniWarrior (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes this is Dora from forgotten angels! We adopted her a few months ago as a companion horse and for my 2 1/2 yr cousin who has special needs to ride her. She absolutely loves to ride her and pet her! Then i realized how much fun minis are, so we worked on slimming down and getting in shape, and then i took her to a 4h show about 3 weeks ago and competed against 3 other minis in showmanship, halter, obstacle, and jumping. We got 3 3rds and a 4th (4th in halter because of her being a little overweight still). I've still got to get the pics of the show from a friend who took them, but once I've got them, I will post a few! I was just given a harness set, so now we are going to give driving a whack!

The rescue had their benefit dinner last night and we brought Dora over for everyone to see and pet and get pictures with, I'm sure if not already, Darlene will have pictures up on the Facebook page soon.

Now we just have to figure out this mystery as to whether she is in foal or not!


----------



## SummerTime (May 7, 2013)

Updates?? Have you gotten your wee foal test in?


----------

